# Happy Days Are Here Again...............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Let's hope this election is a turning point in the right direction for America......... :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Amazing. Congrats to all. :smt1099


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Stink finger Obama and the Evil Witch got a big surprise. However, the stench of Obama and the Clinton's will last for a long time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

, i


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

America Wins this election!

Now we can talk guns again folks! Awesome! :watching:


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

If only Cabelas/Bass Pro has a victory sale.

And now for the serious post election questions:

1. Where is Clinton's campaign manager? [maybe you heard the joke: Where's Kenny?]

2. Have all those who threatened to move ... started packing?

3. Is Canada now building a wall? see question #2.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Wednesday is happy hour where I meet a few old friends for a beer or 2 at a local pub.

I have already sent an email that the 1st round is on me!

Fun starts at around 4.

Did anyone watch any of the major networks last night! If so was there a total melt down?

I myself watched reruns of Walker and a hockey game.

Raining today so I cant go to the range. I guess I will clean my rifle and pistol I used Monday.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Never in my wildest dreams did I think this would ever happen. 

The mainstream media, all the major newspapers, all the pundits, all the pollsters. They can all now go to hell. America has spoken. The "Black Militant" has been effectively neutered. We no longer have to look at or listen to the screeching pathological lying bitch. Let's just hope that she lands in prison where she belongs. 

Our Constitutional Republic has been saved. We can thank God that the Republicans held out on Scalia's replacement. God bless America. God bless President Trump.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yellowtr said:


> Wednesday is happy hour where I meet a few old friends for a beer or 2 at a local pub.
> 
> I have already sent an email that the 1st round is on me!
> 
> ...


Im in upstate Ny,, suburb of Rochester ,,,


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Never in my wildest dreams did I think this would ever happen.
> 
> The mainstream media, all the major newspapers, all the pundits, all the pollsters. They can all now go to hell. America has spoken. The "Black Militant" has been effectively neutered. We no longer have to look at or listen to the screeching pathological lying bitch. Let's just hope that she lands in prison where she belongs.
> 
> Our Constitutional Republic has been saved. God bless America. God bless President Trump.


im so happy,,, they cheated and still lost omg,, now bring in Arizona ,, I brought in Florida , volusia county


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Now we have a "Chance" his feet must be held to the fire and his promises replayed over and over to make him feel he has to honor his word! 1 Battle won but the war is never over for our Rights.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> Now we have a "Chance" his feet must be held to the fire and his promises replayed over and over to make him feel *he has to honor his word!* 1 Battle won but the war is never over for our Rights.


I think that he will to the best of his ability. He really upset the apple cart. People are just sick and tired of a corrupt government, career politicians and their media enablers. Voters have finally said enough is enough and flipped them all the "bird". This was more or less a peaceful revolution.

I doubt that anyone will be able to pay off Trump. He's a 70 year old billionaire, what more could he possibly want? He put himself through a grueling election cycle. Subjecting himself to the scorn and ridicule of an openly hostile media. He was not my first choice, but later on he became a damn good candidate. He was inspirational and I found myself cheering him on. With the election of Trump I do believe we have saved our Constitutional Republic for decades to come.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I note in the evening's ABC-TV news that a moderately large group of protesters marched through the streets of Seattle, this evening, angry at the election of Trump.

I fail to understand what they were attempting to accomplish.
Peaceful insurrection? Armed revolt? Or maybe they were merely throwing a petulant tantrum because they didn't get the pony that they wanted.

What would these people have said, if some people had gotten out and marched to protest the election of Barak Obama? And should we say that about them?

An hour ago, Jean received the following screed from a charity that we supported (and that, from now on, we will no longer support):
"_OUR HEARTS ARE BROKEN. WE WILL RESIST. We always knew racism, sexism, xenophobia, ableism, and other forms of hate were on the ballot. Last night, they won..._"

• "Our hearts are broken"? "We will resist"? Broken over what? Resist what? But nobody has done anything for, against, or to anyone yet.
• "...Other forms of hate"? OK, so how would you define your own message? Isn't "resistance" a form of political hate?
• And then there's "ableism." So now it's not PC to be able to do things? Do you want us all to be disabled, in order to show solidarity? (But wait a minute: isn't that patronizing the disabled? "Oh, you poor babies, all so incapable of doing for yourselves. You need us to help you.")

And these people call themselves "liberals."
Obviously, they don't understand the meaning of the word.

And they're "progressives," too.
To be progressive, one must move things forward. But that isn't what they're doing, is it?

I'se regusted! (written with respect and gratitude to Freeman Gosden and Charles Correll)


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm as giddy as a little school girl. :smt033:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I note in the evening's ABC-TV news that a moderately large group of protesters marched through the streets of Seattle, this evening, angry at the election of Trump.
> 
> I fail to understand what they were attempting to accomplish.
> Peaceful insurrection? Armed revolt? Or maybe they were merely throwing a petulant tantrum because they didn't get the pony that they wanted.
> ...


Mainstream media finally lost !! I started to hear that they (themselves) fox included ,,, missed the , so to say
* " the heart beat of the Anerican people"
*


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> im so happy,,, they cheated and still lost omg,, now bring in Arizona ,, I brought in Florida , volusia county


Yeah, Arizona and Michigan have not yet been added to the electoral. Put them in the count and it rises to 306.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Flash, this just in!

Seventeen bodies were found in a gully about 50 miles east of Los Angeles. Preliminary identification of some indicate the group are noted members of the entertainment industry. It appears this was a mass suicide, the result of which was a protest of the national elections just two days ago.

More to come at News 6:00.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like Beer!:smt1099Popcornsmilie:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Flash, this just in!
> 
> Seventeen bodies were found in a gully about 50 miles east of Los Angeles. Preliminary identification of some indicate the group are noted members of the entertainment industry. It appears this was a mass suicide, the result of which was a protest of the national elections just two days ago.
> 
> More to come at News 6:00.


Sounds like a reasonable solution :smt033


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great. Trump will make an excellent President. If anything Reagan taught us is that if you have issues getting things done, take it to the American people! We got your back. Build that Wall!


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah, Arizona and Michigan have not yet been added to the electoral. Put them in the count and it rises to 306.


That means Trump would have won bigly, that is big league, which is how he says it in his NY accent as he swallow the final g.


----------



## Boo (Sep 14, 2016)

You have a few protesters I see, obviously can't respect the wishes of the majority or your democratic process. Because they are so pure of heart that they just can't stand by to see a disaster unfolding without doing something? Or maybe they are the clever ones and just have to point out what a mistake the unenlightened have made. We all have them :smt076


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Boo said:


> You have a few protesters I see, obviously can't respect the wishes of the majority or your democratic process. Because they are so pure of heart that they just can't stand by to see a disaster unfolding without doing something? Or maybe they are the clever ones and just have to point out what a mistake the unenlightened have made. We all have them :smt076


IMO the protesters are a bunch of adult sized children that didn't get their way. There is a small minority of them that are scumbag thugs that think it's a great opportunity to burn and loot. I say let them protest. Shoot the looters.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stop calling them protesters..... They are far from it....... Their so called protesting is not protected by the 1st amendment....

They are disrupters that is because they block(disrupt) streets/highways and places of business so that others can not go about their business...... They should all be arrested or at the least bring in the fire trucks and hose them down..... :smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SteamboatWillie said:


> I'm as giddy as a little school girl. :smt033:smt1099


Me too, this was a big one!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:smt023


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> IMO the protesters are a bunch of adult sized children that didn't get their way. There is a small minority of them that are scumbag thugs that think it's a great opportunity to burn and loot. I say let them protest. Shoot the looters.
> 
> GW


Some of them are calling for the electors to switch their votes when the electoral college meets in December to finalize the tally.

And some are calling for Trump's, and Pence's, assassination. How's that for the tolerant left?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I want to wish a great Veteran's Day to all my fellow veterans out there. I can tell that there are many based on their avatars.

I am going to Texas Roadhouse with my wife for a free lunch.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Me too, this was a big one!


Just don't be saying that you get a tingle down your leg just thinking about a Trump administration. Chris Matthews has the handle on that one with Obama.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Trump made a statement in support of the protesting marches.. He praised them for their enthusiasm for their country.

Trump will have them in his support very quickly. 

I look forward to a Trump presidency.

VETERANS DAY SALUTE

:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Some countries have a mandatory two year military obligation..

If these young people love marching, put a uniform on them and then March with learned discipline .

learn why and how your freedoms were not free, especially on this VETERANS DAY OF HONOR

:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Freedom is never free. Because there are people who loath freedom and will do whatever is possible to remove it from the lips of those seeking this most treasured and blessed gift. That is why we must always cherish and foster it and never, never give it up. We must have the resolve to pay whatever price must be paid to insure our liberties for us and our progeny.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Had Hillary won, no doubt there would be a different angry group venting their frustration, making threats, and touting some kind of idiocy in a similar way.

But my son observed that the college town he lives in has become quite depressed.

I know from the PA maps that the major cities were quite blue but most all the state was red with 60-80% vote for Trump. 
And in the middle above Harrisburg was this blue anomaly - State College.

Perhaps if Trump had better ideas about tuition that segment may have swayed a little more, 
but it is a paradox that the areas of higher education seem to think less. [Or maybe they've been taught to think more of themselves?]

Of course when you have something to gain or lose, the blind eye gets turned to more than normal.

Fortunately many saw the threats to constitutional liberties, the entrenchment of political criminals, the danger of legislative judges, and took action.
Now we need delivery of promises smothered in wisdom.

I expect a difficult start, and as much as I've heard plenty of conservatives say "Not My President" in regards to Obama, 
I hope President Trump is able to earn the respect of most, and ignore the foolishness of the rest.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I note in the evening's ABC-TV news that a moderately large group of protesters marched through the streets of Seattle, this evening, angry at the election of Trump.
> 
> I fail to understand what they were attempting to accomplish.
> Peaceful insurrection? Armed revolt? Or maybe they were merely throwing a petulant tantrum because they didn't get the pony that they wanted.
> ...


Someone asked me if whether or not I remembered all the protests after the Democrats won the last two elections? I said "no I don't remember any riots or protest" and they said, "neither do I"!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

pic said:


> Some countries have a mandatory two year military obligation..
> 
> If these young people love marching, put a uniform on them and then March with learned discipline .
> 
> ...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Perhaps some of the ideas from the book "_Starship Troopers_" are not so bad after all.

When your life is on the line, as well as those around you, you tend to treasure life a little more and should have a voice in how its run,
as opposed to those who let others die for them.

An interesting thought this Veteran's Day.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> pic said:
> 
> 
> > Some countries have a mandatory two year military obligation..
> ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I really admire the RNC CHAIRMAN REIBUS,, sorry for probably misspelling his name.

also appointing PENCE as the leader of the transition team, what a great move,,respect goes hand n hand with PENCE


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I note in the evening's ABC-TV news that a moderately large group of protesters marched through the streets of Seattle, this evening, angry at the election of Trump.
> 
> I fail to understand what they were attempting to accomplish.
> Peaceful insurrection? Armed revolt? Or maybe they were merely throwing a petulant tantrum because they didn't get the pony that they wanted.
> ...


*THE REAL DEPLORABLES*, The extremely biased media, protestors, and those involved in riots!! Sorry Hillary, you were wrong again!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

bluewave said:


> *THE REAL DEPLORABLES*, The extremely biased media, protestors, and those involved in riots!! Sorry Hillary, you were wrong again!!


Yes , the media has become a politicized entity , Fox included.

I really noticed the power and change of the media is when Bill Clinton beat GEORGE BUSH SR..

That was the time of desert storm when the USA liberated ???? From Iraq.

Bill Clinton's slogan was time for a change ,, I witnessed the media brainwashing for me ,,the first time A very methodical Cnn political machine.. It was born.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Post Election Alert:


----------

